# ACT State Sponsorship Application



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,


I want to apply for ACT State Sponsorship, I got 7 Band overall but unfortunately i got 6.5 in Speaking. I want to know may i apply for ACT Sponsorship. Please i need you kind suggestions & advices. 


Regards,


Arshad


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Secondly i want to know the procedure and length of time it takes. I am already assessed by ACS. Do i need to assess by ACT (through the mentioned universities) as well for application?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I want to apply for ACT State Sponsorship, I got 7 Band overall but unfortunately i got 6.5 in Speaking. I want to know may i apply for ACT Sponsorship. Please i need you kind suggestions & advices.
> ...


I can only suggest you to prepare for your IELTS and appear again. Concentrate more on Listening and speaking side, then apply for ACT sponsorship. 

You may fill up ACT form, attach CV, attach ur IELTS and ACS results and wait for 2 months (Ideally) , you will get your approval.

I applied for Victoria SS, just filled the form, attached my CV and ACS result, got approval after 3 months. 

Good luck


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Secondly i want to know the procedure and length of time it takes. I am already assessed by ACS. Do i need to assess by ACT (through the mentioned universities) as well for application?


ACT also require Bank Statement with the history of transaction of last 2 months.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Bank Statement is not the issue. The major issue is i wanna apply beofore new changes and i got 6.5 in Speaking. If i go for again IELTS, it will take another month, i believe to submit my score. 

Furthermore i am confused after sending them email and checking quota, do i need to re assess my application from one of the universities mentioned by ACT? If i am rite, then how much time they take?

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I want to apply for ACT State Sponsorship, I got 7 Band overall but unfortunately i got 6.5 in Speaking. I want to know may i apply for ACT Sponsorship. Please i need you kind suggestions & advices.
> ...


Arshad..
for ACT SS u need to have 7 score in IELTS(overall & in each band)....from 1 st apr 2010...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Arshad..
> for ACT SS u need to have 7 score in IELTS(overall & in each band)....from 1 st apr 2010...


7 is not required in each band. they need 7 overall, i have excerpted some text, see here.

Skilled-Sponsored Subclass 176 applicants must meet the following ACT Government sponsorship criteria: 
• Managers and Administrators: minimum five years recent, relevant work experience in the nominated 
occupation and Proficient IELTS* (a score of 7 in each band). 
• * Professionals: minimum three years recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation; minimum 
IELTS* 7 in speaking (and a minimum score of 7 overall). *
• Associate professionals: minimum three years recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation; 
minimum IELTS* 7 in speaking (and a minimum score of 7 overall). 
• Trades: minimum three years recent, relevant experience in the nominated occupation; Competent IELTS* (and 
a minimum score of 6.5 in speaking).


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> 7 is not required in each band. they need 7 overall, i have excerpted some text, see here.
> 
> Skilled-Sponsored Subclass 176 applicants must meet the following ACT Government sponsorship criteria:
> • Managers and Administrators: minimum five years recent, relevant work experience in the nominated
> ...


What is the reason you took IELTS ACADEMIC test.. as for migration purpose, it is specifically said that you need to take General test.

I wish you Good luck with whatever you are planning to do..


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> ACT also require Bank Statement with the history of transaction of last 2 months.


ACT actually require 3 month of bank statements proving you have the funds.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I took IELTS general exam and as i told you earlier i got 7 .0 Overall but 6.5 in speaking


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> I took IELTS general exam and as i told you earlier i got 7 .0 Overall but 6.5 in speaking


Dear Shaharshard,

I was referring to shafaqat309, as his signature shows IELTS Academic.. I was not speaking for you..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have attempted General 2 times but did not get even 6 in reading then i went for Academic and got 6 in first attempt.
Would you like to show me the exact sentence on official site where it is mentioned that only General is acceptable?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I have attempted General 2 times but did not get even 6 in reading then i went for Academic and got 6 in first attempt.
> Would you like to show me the exact sentence on official site where it is mentioned that only General is acceptable?


I can read on DIAC's FAQ:

What is IELTS?

IELTS, which stands for International English Language Testing System, is a test designed to assess an applicant’s English language ability. It has an academic test and a general training test – applicants only need to take the general training test unless advised otherwise by a registration or licensing body.

IELTS examinations are available worldwide. Information on fees, available test dates and application forms are available on the IELTS website. 
See: International English Language Testing System.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Please refer to the link: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

it says that 
"you need only take the general training test for immigration purpose"

I think your best bet would be to call DIAC and check.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Totally agree with Mr. India, for immigration through out the world in majority cases you need "General IELTS. 

Shafaqat check with DIAC whether they will exact your IELTS or not.

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

....


----------



## Andy10 (May 8, 2013)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I want to apply for ACT State Sponsorship, I got 7 Band overall but unfortunately i got 6.5 in Speaking. I want to know may i apply for ACT Sponsorship. Please i need you kind suggestions & advices.
> ...


Yes you may... as ACT required 7 in speaking and 7 overall.


----------

